# [git] gitolite vs gitolite-gentoo

## bdouxx

resalut

Tout a l'heure je me suis dis: tiens je vais installer git, avec une interface web, c'est à la mode, ça fait IN...

J'en ai pas franchement besoin, je développe un petit site web tout simple, mais entre git ou rien du tout autant prendre git. Actuellement je fait tout avec du rsync, mais ca risque d'atteindre bientôt ses limites. ( surtout que mon travail actuel est l'administration d'un gestionnaire de conf propriétaire).

Pour git en tant que tels, pas de problème, il n'y a pas franchement de choix.

Mais pour la partie web, j'ai un peu plus de choix. D'après  ce que j'ai vu il y a: 

dev-vcs/gitosis et dev-vcs/gitosis-gentoo  ca a l'air mort.

dev-vcs/gitolite et dev-vcs/gitolite-gentoo

www-apps/cgit

Le résultat de mes recherche s'arrêtent la... gitolite-gentoo est un fork de gitolite à ce qui est indiqué, mais cela n'explique pas franchement la raison de sa création. Et donc je ne sais pas lequel il faut mieux installer.

Je n'ai pas réussit a trouver non plus de screenshot sur leur "sites" respectifs.

cgit ca ne me fait pas rever...

il y a d'autres choix? Ou que choisir parmis ceux que j'ai vu?

Je veux bien sûr, tout héberger sur mon ordi et ne pas utiliser de github ou truc du genre.

merci d'avance.

----------

## geekounet

T'as quoi contre cgit ? Je l'ai mis au boulot, c'est beau et agréable à utiliser.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Pour ma part, c'est ni gitosis, ni gitolite, ni cgit. Je me contente tout à fait du CGI fourni en standard avec git (utiliser le USE "cgi" sous gentoo !)

C'est propre, demande 0 configuration ou presque, un bête CGI !

----------

## geekounet

Les 3 autres sont en CGI aussi de toute façon.  :Smile:  Par contre avec le CGI fourni de base tu ne sers qu'un seul dépot à la fois, alors que les autres servent plusieurs projets à la fois (et avec cgit c'est super simple à faire).

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Par contre avec le CGI fourni de base tu ne sers qu'un seul dépot à la fois, alors que les autres servent plusieurs projets à la fois (et avec cgit c'est super simple à faire).

 

Heu, comment ça ? 

On parle peut-être pas de la même chose, mais perso j'ai tous mes dépôts dans dans /home/git, et le cgi de base va parcourir tous les dépôts qu'il trouve à l'intérieur récursivement et présente tous ceux qui sont positionnés à "git-daemon-export-ok" (de la même manière que le démon git exporte ces dépôts via protocole git://) et auquel il a accès (j'utilise largement les ACL pour définir les droits sur les dépôts).

Et ça donne ça : http://git.xwing.info/ y a bien de mutiples dépôts  :Wink: 

Et pour dire que c'est ultra-simple aussi  :Wink:  :

```
$ cat /etc/gitweb.conf 

$projectroot = "/home/git";

$export_ok = "git-daemon-export-ok";

$projects_list = $projectroot;

$prevent_xss = 1;

$projects_list_description_width = 100;

@git_base_url_list = ("Pull (ro): git://git.xwing.info", "Pull+Push (rw): ssh://[user]\@git.xwing.info/home/git");

```

----------

## ultrabug

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> resalut
> 
> Le résultat de mes recherche s'arrêtent la... gitolite-gentoo est un fork de gitolite à ce qui est indiqué, mais cela n'explique pas franchement la raison de sa création. Et donc je ne sais pas lequel il faut mieux installer.
> 
> Je n'ai pas réussit a trouver non plus de screenshot sur leur "sites" respectifs.
> ...

 

Professionnellement j'utilise gitolite.

J'avais posé la question à un dev infra (idl0r) à propos de gitolite-gentoo qui m'avait répondu que ce fork contenait quelques outils vraiment dédiés à l'infra Gentoo et il m'avait donc conseillé d'utiliser gitolite tout simplement. [1]

Il n'y a pas vraiment de screenshot lié à gitolite mais tu peux voir le gitweb qui va avec ici [2]

[1] http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/

[2] http://git.overlays.gentoo.org/gitweb/

----------

